# Brand New Cage! Pics!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I FINALLY got my new cage! I ordered it over a month ago! I am very pleased with it finally being here - but I will NEVER order from that website again. It came in the wrong color, they wanted 75 dollars for shipping AFTER I ordered it and it said it was $0. It came to me with holes in the boxes, bent metal, and broken plastic food cups. Not to mention the WHOLE cage is warped - I can't even use the grate.

But other then that I am still VERY glad I got my cage. If you are wondering, I got it from this website: http://www.bird-cage.com/ae-forte-flight.htm

The nestbox was a little tricky to put on, but I managed to tie it on with some help with platic strips.


Here is what it looked like before I added anything:










And after I added everything:





































And here is their first adventure in their new home:


























































































Bungie is the Stud, his first adventure was to the nestbox! Tayba went right down to eat, and the rest soon followed.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would've sent it back and got the colour and condition i wanted.  I'm glad you're happy with it though, and your tiels look to be enjoying their new home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they charged you shiping because you live in Canada. It looks like a nice big cage though.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

^ Yes I know they did. But I checked and since it said 0 to begin with I figured it will stay 0. XD


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i would have sent the whole thing back...
glad you are happy with it though..
it is a nice set up!...
although, i would be worried about having a single breeding box in there with them.... it can cause major issues with more than a pair in a cage with a single box....
also it could promote them getting 'clucky/broody' and if you dont want to breed that could be quite complicated....
just my thoughts...


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i would have sent the whole thing back...
> glad you are happy with it though..
> it is a nice set up!...
> although, i would be worried about having a single breeding box in there with them.... it can cause major issues with more than a pair in a cage with a single box....
> ...


It would've been impossible to send it back anyway. And Actually the ones in the picture, 3 are females, and 1 is male. I only plan to keep 1 pair in the cage. The pearl is actually housed in my bedroom, alone, with me. I plan to breed My male and one of the other hens. Once they start showing interest I will seperate the other hen to avoid any fights.

And I do plan to breed, why would I get a nestbox if I don't? 

Don't worry, I know what I am doing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad you finnally got it. I wouldn't have placed the order the minute I saw there was s&h when advertised different but anyways, looks like a nice size cage. Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Ugh. All that shipping stuff would have made me mad.
It looks like a great cage though!


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

What a great setup!! Your tiels look like they are loving their new home!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I just got one similar to yours in black, I ordered it friday they shipped it the same day and it was here monday and I paid less then that and it came in perfect condition I am so pleased with it, just curious why you ordered one from the States and not locally.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sarin said:


> It would've been impossible to send it back anyway. And Actually the ones in the picture, 3 are females, and 1 is male. I only plan to keep 1 pair in the cage. The pearl is actually housed in my bedroom, alone, with me. I plan to breed My male and one of the other hens. Once they start showing interest I will seperate the other hen to avoid any fights.
> 
> And I do plan to breed, why would I get a nestbox if I don't?
> 
> Don't worry, I know what I am doing.



lol i was sure you knew what you were doin... just adding my thoughts!
even though i do plan to breed myself...
i wouldnt put a box in unless it was all about to happen... thats only my personal preference though...
my breeding stuff operates on the seasons...
so even if the birds are the right age and condition, i will only introduce a box over spring/summer.... it is easier for me though, as i live in Australia, and the light conditions etc are already set to the time my birds need


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I had two cages i ordered off eBay come in rubbish condition. I taped them right back into their boxes, emailed the seller and they had a courier come and pick them up and send them back, we got a full refund on shipping and the cage.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

laurago said:


> I just got one similar to yours in black, I ordered it friday they shipped it the same day and it was here monday and I paid less then that and it came in perfect condition I am so pleased with it, just curious why you ordered one from the States and not locally.


It was my first experience shopping for a cage online, so I was not very educated. It was very cheap in my eyes as the cages in the pet stores that size are 500 dollars at the least. 

I am still very pleased with my cage even though it is very beaten up. There is nothing I could've done about it, though.


----------

